# supports for dog tunnel



## powerdog (Mar 20, 2011)

I've ordered my dog's tunnel.. 2 ft. diameter for a 50 lb. lab -- and would like some opinions on stabilizing it indoors.

I could make a set of PVC stabilizers like these:

https://www.affordableagility.com/bracepractun.htm

...but I have two other ideas that might work and would be simpler:

1. Use two dining chairs at each end, with the backs facing in toward the tunnel. 
2. Put a 4 ft. board under each end, with eye screws and bungee cords holding down the tunnel.

Any opinions? Thanks.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

What type of flooring will they be on? With a large dog running through I would be concerned about sliding sideways on the floor. If it is carpeting either the wood with the bungees or you could use plastic milk jugs filled with sand and bungeed together. You could buy this they are not that expensive http://www.affordableagility.com/ezsacks.htm


----------



## powerdog (Mar 20, 2011)

It'll be on carpet. 

About the wood with bungees: I also thought that the entire span at each end, from one eye screw to the other, doesn't have to be bungee. It could be mostly rope, with maybe a foot long bungee for tension.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm with agility collie mom -- with a dog that big running through, I'd want multiple weights like sandbags or jugs filled with sand or water. My 55lb dog can and does move a tunnel with 6 sets of sandbags like the ones she linked above. When they get going and the tunnel is curved they don't run on the bottom of the tunnel, they run on the outside wall, sideways. Lots of force there. 

If you don't have them braced well you can either end up with an injured dog or inadvertently teach your dog to take tunnels slowly to stay on the bottom and keep from moving the tunnel.


----------



## powerdog (Mar 20, 2011)

I've got all the PVC pieces ready for making duplicates of the braces in my first post.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

We use the pvc tunnel holders for teacup agility at my club. Sandbags are used for the reg. agility. The only thing bad about the pvc holders are that the joints break apart from the pressure of the tunnels and the dog running through. (All the trials I have been to use the sand bags.) You can add some weight before you glue the caps on by pouring pea gravel in the pipe. I would compartmentize it by plugging each section with caulk so that if the joint does come apart you don't have gravel every where. Sand is worse to deal with although it can be used too. Gravel is just easier to clean up.


----------

